# TTOC EvenTT12 - Extra Details & Traders



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

With only one week to go till the 2012 TTOC annual gathering we can finally confirm some last details about the event.
If you haven't bought your tickets yet then now is certainly the time to do so as online ticket sales will be closing later this week. All tickets bought in advance will be entered into a free prize draw to win an iPad! Tickets are purchased via the club shop and then sent out via email:

*http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets*

The member show plates which are available as part of the ticket packages or bought individually are to be ordered on Monday so if you wish to have these made up for collection at the event you need to order before midday on Monday 2nd July.

*Saturday cruise:*

The cruise on the Saturday afternoon is now planned and will be led by Thames Valley Rep Penny. Please assemble in the hotel car park (Warwick Hilton) for 12 midday to be leaving the hotel for 12:30. The cruise will take you out about an hour to the village of Bourton-on-the-Water where you will be able to stop for food for a couple of hours. Then cruising back to the hotel late afternoon to prepare for dinner and the AGM.

*Club AGM (7th July):*

The annual general meeting of the TTOC is being held the night before EvenTT12 on the 7th July. We have a room booked at the hotel we are staying in, the Warwick Hilton, and will gather for the AGM at 9pm.

*On the Day (8th July):*

On arriving at the Heritage Motor Museum you will take the main entry road towards the museum itself. There is a small lay-by before the main car parks where a TTOC official will check your entry tickets, or you can purchase tickets at this point if needed. No entry will be allowed before 10am, any cars arriving before this time will be held at this lay-by until opening time. Parking stewards will then direct you to the allotted parking areas.

For entry to the museum building itself you will need a wristband for each person. To collect your bands please visit the TTOC stand to have your tickets exchanged after you have found your parking space. You can also collect your voting sheet from the TTOC stand for the car of the day awards, this year broken down into Mk1 and Mk2, coupe and roadster classes.

This year we are going to host an auto jumble via the TTOC stand for any spare parts you may wish to sell. You may bring any TT related parts to the Club stand at the start of the event and leave with your name and the price you wish to sell for and we will do the rest.

Food is available inside the museum or you can certainly bring you own to eat in the picnic area adjacent to the Club display. Please note that BBQ's are not allowed on site.

Throughout the day raffle tickets will be available from the TTOC stand for a range of products donated by our supporting traders. This raffle will be drawn around 3pm along with the results of the concours event and other trophies presented.

The event will close at 5pm.

*Trader Details:*

We've been working hard to get more companies and services attending this year and the following names are now confirmed:

*Audi UK* - Bringing along an Audi R8 GT Coupe http://www.audi.co.uk

*The TT Shop* - incorporating *Forge Motorsport* http://www.thettshop.com / http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk

*Revo Technik* http://www.revotechnik.com

*Automotive Performance Services (APS)* http://www.autops.co.uk

*Motor Mods* http://www.motormods.co.uk

*Euro Plates* http://www.euro-plates.eu

*Shark Performance* http://www.sharkperformance.co.uk

*Scorpion Exhausts* http://www.scorpion-exhausts.com

*Excel Dents* http://www.exceldents.co.uk

You can also book a slot with Excel Dents prior to the event to ensure they have time to help you on the day. You can do this either by sending an email to [email protected] or calling 01296 614447 or 0800 9775347. Photos of any dents or damage can also be supplied to make their job on the day easier if you wish to do so.

Looking forward to seeing you there next week!


----------

